# Peterson Christmas Pipes 2014 - Available on Pipe Divan



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Greetings from Dublin, I hope you are all well.

We may be still in June, but we have received the first batch of the new Peterson Christmas Pipes 2014. Deep red rustic finish, with a nickel band, festive packaging and a unique red acrylic stem (not army mount as everyone expected), the 2014 Peterson Xmas pipe will be one of the hottest Petersons this year.

Get yours first on Pipe Divan!






​


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

Gentlemen,

The 2014 Peterson Christmas pipes are back in stock, right on time for Santa, in the following shapes: 68, 69, 106, x105, B35, B37 and B62.

For pre-Christmas deliveries, please make sure to place your orders before December 10th.

Best Regards


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

PipeDivan said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> The 2014 Peterson Christmas pipes are back in stock, right on time for Santa, in the following shapes: 68, 69, 106, x105, B35, B37 and B62.
> 
> ...


I have bought three Peterson Christmas Pipes from you guys in the last 4 weeks: 2010, 2012, 2014. Your prices are great and I like the way the packages come wrapped in brown paper, an extra touch. I was apprehensive about buying from an overseas outfit, but it was relatively easy with the free shipping offer. There was just a small import fee, maybe 2%.


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

haebar said:


> I have bought three Peterson Christmas Pipes from you guys in the last 4 weeks: 2010, 2012, 2014. Your prices are great and I like the way the packages come wrapped in brown paper, an extra touch. I was apprehensive about buying from an overseas outfit, but it was relatively easy with the free shipping offer. There was just a small import fee, maybe 2%.


Thank you John, always our pleasure :yo:


----------

